# tropical crabs ?????????



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

just want to know is there any type of crab you can put in a tropical tank

the only one i know of it RED CRAB


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

bumpo


----------



## Reptile-newb (Jul 13, 2009)

Most, if not all freshwater crabs on sale in the UK will happily eat fish, dwarf frogs and other inverts, but there are a number of species that will work if kept alone.
Examples include the red claw crab, the rainbow crab, the fiddler crab and the vampire crab.

Red claw crabs like water of any depth. Fiddlers and vampires will prefer water 30cm deep or shallower. Rainbow crabs like very shallow water, 5-10 cm deep.
They all require access to land and brackish water to live long lives.

Mixing species with crabs is not recommended, but mixing fiddlers and red claws has been done successfully - mixing any other species has a high risk of losing your crabs to one another.


----------



## lolly (Apr 2, 2008)

Go for a rainbow crab! we have one in our fish tank 

but weve adjusted our tank (brackish 4tw) so that he has lots of places to come perch out the water and ALOT of walk around rooom up the top to play/dig etc in! pretty cool if you can do it! ace for feeding himaswell as you can open up the tank and hand him food!

but all crabs are escae artists! DO expect to be running around at 2 am at least one night trying to find it 

red claw crabs are fun to watch too but you tend to see them less imo!


----------



## Reptile-newb (Jul 13, 2009)

Update: There is a new species out called the Thai Micro Crab. They do not need land, or brackish water, and grow to 1-2cm, so I think they would be perfect for your tank. They are not predatory and will be safe with most animals too small to eat them.


----------

